# Help with Dalmation Mollys: Yellow coloring or Velvet?



## guenter332 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have ten dalmation molly fry that are about three months old. The momma came from the pet store with these little surprises, but passed away soon after their birth. She was completely black and white. 

So I'm wondering, does this look like coloring or velvet? When I read about velvet, the gold flake description made me think of these guys. They seem to be healthy and in good spirits... The three males chase the females around constantly is my only complaint. 

These pictures are about a month and a half old, so they were a bit younger. Anyway, the yellow has stayed constant or possibly spread further. If it helps, I can post more recent pictures but would need to take some more. Thanks for your help!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Definitely looks like some sort of natural coloration to me. Velvet is usually more white than gold, but is definitely a "dusty" appearance rather than large patches like you have there. Plus, there's no way a fish could have velvet for three months solid and still be alive. I'd say there was likely a gold-colored male molly in with your female at the pet store before you bought her. Cool looking fish, if you ask me!


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

It's color. I have heard of different molly breeds having fry with Cremecycle mollies. That would account for the yellow. Also, do you feed a color enhancing food? If so, I bet the yellow wouldn't be noticable if you fed regular flake.


----------



## guenter332 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for your insight! I thought there might be a yellow father involved... I'll have to read about the breed that you suggested, maybe it can explain some of the males' feisty behaviour. They spend so much time chasing around the females that they are growing at a slower rate... take time to have a bite to eat!

I don't feed them anything special, just the Total tropical flake food. I occasionally give them one of those algae wafers, but they usually just nibble at it. Thanks again.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Awww those are pretty cute fry, pretty small for three months too. But I suppose the mollies are way different then guppies. Guppies grow so fast :shock: My swordtail fry still isn't fully grown and hes probably like 6 months old now... Maybe older :| Anyways, I would love to see some recent pictures of your fish!! Are you keeping them all? How big of a tank?


----------

